# d1nkys F1rst M0d



## d1nky (May 4, 2013)

*d1nkys F1rst M0d LOg and LearN*

Hey guys most you know me, well I started my first case mod. im keeping it simple and fairly low budget. as im learning.... this thread is a log, to learn from tips and hopefully inspiration for others. And just maybe a beginning of a portfolio if I don't make too many more mistakes 

specs <<<<<

(so far it isn't complete. still a few things to do. have a look through )

*From this*






*To this*





to this lol


----------



## d1nky (May 4, 2013)

Mod Begins - (edited to show all pics on front page)


----------



## d1nky (May 4, 2013)

cut a long story short, mailman didn't deliver my sleeving. then I started to put a few bits together when SOME of my mod parts came. started sleeving 24pin and broke my pin removal tool.

now my rig is in bits, im waiting on sleeving, leds and tools and probably some other bits I order tonight. 

to be continued.....


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2013)

Nice! subbed!  TMM is jumping the pond to bring you sleeving?... lol j/k but it took me a minute to realize you were talking about a real mailman.. lol


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2013)

Sub'd. 
Keep the pics coming


----------



## d1nky (May 4, 2013)

a little teaser







that's it till a real mailman delivers my shit!

thanks guys


----------



## McSteel (May 4, 2013)

I don't suppose you'd concede that it's gay because it's pink? And don't say it's salmon because it's not! 

Just kidding, keep at it and arm yourself with patience, everyone who's ever modded anything knows that there can never be too much patience in a project...

Sub'd.


----------



## Knight091 (May 4, 2013)

Looking Great..


----------



## de.das.dude (May 4, 2013)

wrong sub forum loooolz
aslo your camera is confused by the color. better keep a white sheet of paper near by...


----------



## micropage7 (May 4, 2013)

nice but i dunno the color that you use like red or orange or like that, 
btw better place your project on projects logs
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------



## de.das.dude (May 4, 2013)

he used the ROG red color. his camera is bad thats why its showing something else.

or he is colorblind..


----------



## micropage7 (May 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> he used the ROG red color. his camera is bad thats why its showing something else.
> 
> or he is colorblind..



yeah, since different pics show different color, or maybe he use chameleon effect 
for d1nky i guess you need to take it outside, some digital camera or phone camera would give you better shot on outside


----------



## d1nky (May 4, 2013)

ill use a different camera, I got a white photography sheet when I do more ill use that.

well the weather is shit so ill carry on today.

and its RED, some pictures the paint was still wet and drying.

thanks for input


----------



## the54thvoid (May 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ....*mailman* didn't deliver my sleeving....





How dare you Americanise your English.  It's Postman.

Good luck with the build and ignore any sniping about colours - it's your mod dude.  

Of course once it's all done you'll then start thinking..."now what?" and the vicious circle of modding begins.


----------



## d1nky (May 4, 2013)

*dress rehearsal....*

ok so a few issues and I would like some opinions please.

first of, ive destroyed 3 modular sata cables trying to sleeve them. need replacements tbh.

the outcome im not happy with, well it looked great until I pulled on the cables

thoughts? I got the time to rectify this!














second, I want the psu fan down. it looks better and more pc like. 
BUT theres no where for the cables to go. im willing to cut the case to make a partition for the cables to go through between mobo and psu. or even do away with front panel cables!










oh I got a better camera as well!


----------



## d1nky (May 5, 2013)

*side panels!!*

I think these look great!


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## Knight091 (May 5, 2013)

Looks great..


----------



## de.das.dude (May 5, 2013)

finally some picture in actual color!

and as for the cables, you can find stuff that keep them in place. in the proper order... you will find it on frozen CPU... let me link


EDIT: this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...PT-CL01_Cable_Management_Kit.html?tl=g2c34s95
you put the cables into the grooves and stick the whole thing onto the chassis with double sided sticky tape;.

this page contains a few more of the cheaper stuff
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g2/c34/s806/list/p1/Cables-Wire_Management-Wire_Saddles-Page1.html


----------



## d1nky (May 5, 2013)

*dress rehearsal part2*























scrubbed the sticker off the ssd, needs something on it. ideally red, any ideas?


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## Mindweaver (May 5, 2013)

Very nice man I like it! It reminds me of an old case I use to want, but it was $400 and nobody carried it. If i can dig up a picture I'll share, but from what I can remember I like yours better.


----------



## d1nky (May 5, 2013)

im getting a double rad closed loop soon. maybe in a months time or when I sell my second rig. then ill mod that into the case, im thinking of cutting into the drive bays and having it vertical. and I got something im planning on, but that's a secret!

or I may put together a list on what I need for a custom loop and price it up!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 5, 2013)

thats looking good! keep your patience with the sleeving


----------



## d1nky (May 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> thats looking good! keep your patience with the sleeving



yea I was getting very frustrated with it, im braking more than im 'fixing'. had to order new tools. fingers are cut to hell as well lol.

thanks for the input guys, this is my first mod ever. and im already planning my next 

I got a massive list of shit to do, didn't realise the hours needed, but oh well keeps me out of trouble haha


----------



## Knight091 (May 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img689/8136/20130504224843.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img845/3704/photo0069m.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img541/161/20130504221526.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img844/5889/20130504221854t.jpg
> ...



Someone likes red...lol. Looks great so far.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea I was getting very frustrated with it, im braking more than im 'fixing'. had to order new tools. fingers are cut to hell as well lol.
> 
> thanks for the input guys, this is my first mod ever. and im already planning my next
> 
> I got a massive list of shit to do, didn't realise the hours needed, but oh well keeps me out of trouble haha



since you have money and space, why not buy those extension cables? 

how the hell do you cut your fingers???


the quickest way to sleeve is...

1. get a strong string (fishing line will work great)
2. tape the end of the wire (the jack) with masking tape to the string, try to make it a nice cone
3. hold the sleeving as straight as possible, vertically would be best.
4. pass fishing line through the sleeving (which is easy since its hard, and slippery)
5. pull the wire through while keeping the sleeving taught to prevent it from getting caught.

having a friend helps.

incase you use a thin nylon string weigh the other end of the string down with a long needle. then pass it through.


----------



## d1nky (May 5, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Someone likes red...lol. Looks great so far.



yea its soo passionate, I was just going to spray the outside and got carried away ha!



de.das.dude said:


> since you have money and space, why not buy those extension cables?
> 
> how the hell do you cut your fingers???
> 
> ...



that's the easy bit, the hard part is getting the connectors apart.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 6, 2013)

nope. just watch the mnpctech videos. put the tool in, wriggle the pins out. simple.


----------



## d1nky (May 13, 2013)

*sleeving almost complete*



















not sure why the first few aint vivid!
the last pic is what the colours look like.


----------



## Knight091 (May 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img833/3710/20130513204931.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img716/3498/20130513204956.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img801/5236/20130513205027.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img442/656/20130513205040.jpg
> ...



Looking good so far.



d1nky said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img689/8136/20130504224843.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img845/3704/photo0069m.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img541/161/20130504221526.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img844/5889/20130504221854t.jpg
> ...



Red racing stripes. Two like they are on race cars. You can then outline the red with a thin line of white to make it pop.


----------



## d1nky (May 14, 2013)

thanks! 

i should give some tips to make this informational. 

1. if ya thinking of sleeving...... dont! its a friggin nightmare and takes days on a whole psu!
2. if you do end up sleeving, measure up how much you need (sleeving/heatshrink) and buy loads more on top, im about 40 metres for single cables, and thats not all the modular cables!
3. buy spare connectors and plenty of them, its easy to rip the cable straight out
4. too many hours of pulling on cables will cause damage to your, im a labourer and pick up blocks everyday and the cables ripped skin from my hands.
5. buy spare tools, some cables are tough and need force. my pin removal flew across the room and broke, another time i slipped and broke it.
6. watch the videos and read about it!! do it by the book for best results
7. dont rush!


----------



## BiggieShady (May 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> scrubbed the sticker off the ssd, needs something on it. ideally red, any ideas?



my suggestions


----------



## de.das.dude (May 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thanks!
> 
> i should give some tips to make this informational.
> 
> ...


how about a lucky number??


----------



## d1nky (May 14, 2013)

pardon DDD?


----------



## Knight091 (May 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thanks!
> 
> i should give some tips to make this informational.
> 
> ...



I did not. I paid good money to have mine done for me...got them off Amazon.com and BAM 5 min later it was done..


----------



## d1nky (May 14, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I did not. I paid good money to have mine done for me...got them off Amazon.com and BAM 5 min later it was done..



tbh i think it costs more sleeving it ya self. ive spent about £40+ so far. and thats including tools.

the only thing i dislike about attached sleeved cables, is that it nearly doubles cable length. and you still have the original cables from the psu. which for cable management is a nightmare.


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

*sides demolished!*


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

*vrm circuitry cooling!*


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

does anyone know where to buy the rubber edging for the window?

obviously this isnt finished, needs tidying up etc


----------



## de.das.dude (May 15, 2013)

mnpctech.
frozencpu.


its called C-channel moulding.


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

im in the uk........

googles it and found no sites. may go to car places tommorow


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> does anyone know where to buy the rubber edging for the window?
> 
> obviously this isnt finished, needs tidying up etc



I just got done using this stuff and It's the best I've used. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3035/mol-01/C-Strip_Rubber_Fan_Window_Molding.html


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

yea i saw your window and thought i wanted it! 

i got the perspex sourced just cant find that c strip anywhere in the uk. and car stuff is too big


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2013)

I think frozen CPU ships to the UK.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 15, 2013)

even ive bought stuff from frozen CPU


----------



## n0tiert (May 15, 2013)

shipping from .de might be cheaper

http://www.com-tra.de/shop/en_de/produkte/lID_is_130_and_Window-Kits.html

btw. if u cut/modify the case , painting might be done afterwards


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

thanks. 

well i wasnt going to touch the sides, but some feline tempted me to do it lol

and yea if i knew i was modding sides, painting would be last 

edit: bought c-strip/c-channel/c-edge molding from a uk site, kustom pcs. 70p meter so i'll see what its like soon!


----------



## n0tiert (May 15, 2013)

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/ could be another solution for your needs


----------



## d1nky (May 17, 2013)

you cant see it but the glue stripped some of the paint near the cstrip molding. ive got to do a few touch ups. im still waiting on the perspex. 

sleeving is done, time to drill holes for vrm circuitiry cooling mod. and then put it all together.

got to wait to buy a few more things. so its about three-quarters finished.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 17, 2013)

Y U USE GLUE! c channel should hold itself in place...

color looks GOOOOOOOOOOOD.


btw i like the texture on your wall.


----------



## Knight091 (May 17, 2013)

Looks great so far.

Look at my topic. Need some help...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183512


----------



## d1nky (May 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> Y U USE GLUE! c channel should hold itself in place...
> 
> color looks GOOOOOOOOOOOD.
> 
> ...



this stuff didnt have any anchor molding, it was flush inside. so had to use glue im afraid.

and tbh things dont go perfectly, if they did itll be done by now lol

(i know i could stripped the old paper off the wall but thought it gives the room more texture)


----------



## de.das.dude (May 17, 2013)

and that is why you leave painting for the very end


----------



## n0tiert (May 17, 2013)

may do smooth sanding and use primer (hope i found the right word) as base and then add the paint(color) for more  resistance


----------



## d1nky (May 17, 2013)

haha i wasnt even going to cut/mod the sides. thought of it half way through lol

im putting it together at the mo.


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8756/20130517160732.jpg
> 
> you cant see it but the glue stripped some of the paint near the cstrip molding. ive got to do a few touch ups. im still waiting on the perspex.
> 
> ...



Looks great


----------



## McSteel (May 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> time to drill holes for vrm circuitiry cooling mod



Drill holes in what?


----------



## d1nky (May 17, 2013)

the backplate for a small fan mounting. ive actually decided against it and will screw it to the cpu mount, as itll be easier to take on/off. you should see how much cooler your vrms are with this lil trick.


----------



## d1nky (May 18, 2013)

*putting it all together!*


----------



## d1nky (May 18, 2013)

*90% complete*


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2013)

Looks awesome!!! 

Great job!


----------



## d1nky (May 18, 2013)

i got to get:

-waterloop
-ram
-perspex (coming soon)
-2nd gfx card
-corsair AF140 for front
-food
-girlfriend

your thoughts?!


----------



## McSteel (May 18, 2013)

I'd put girlfriend in the top spot myself, but you seem to be on the right track there 

That's reasonably well done, and honestly looks better than I thought it would. Give yourself a pat on the back (until the girlfriend finally arrives)


----------



## Irony (May 18, 2013)

Ya well the girlfriend thing is harder for some. Maybe he's being realistic, lol.

That looks quite awesome. One of the better case mods I've seen. Consider me thoroughly inspired, lol.


----------



## d1nky (May 18, 2013)

McSteel said:


> That's reasonably well done, and honestly looks better than I thought it would



I thought the same thing halfway through tbh! the camera/pics don't do it justice, it looks loads better in real life. I was told if I spent as much time focusing on a relationship than I do on my pc, id be a good partner..... ha! No chance!

thanks guys. when finished ill try n take some better quality pics and put it in the mod gallery.


----------



## n0tiert (May 18, 2013)

awesome build m8 !!!!

i really like the side window mod 
and the colors matches perfectly 

and about the girlfriend thingy, atm it´s getting warm outside make shure your rig stays cool, just be prepared for cold winter nights, so make shure you have her in stock then


----------



## Jetster (May 18, 2013)

Very impressive


----------



## d1nky (May 18, 2013)

thanks guys, before n after on front page and my favourite pic.

it aint the most complicated of mods but I like it a lot (my first aww) still a lot to do tho.

changed a few pics as the ones before i didnt like that much.


----------



## n0tiert (May 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thanks guys, before n after on front page and my favourite pic.
> 
> it aint the most complicated of mods but I like it a lot (my first aww) still a lot to do tho.
> 
> changed a few pics as the ones before i didnt like that much.



it doesn´t has to be expensive or whatever.... what you make out of it count´s !
and you done it very nice !!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

this is 10.5/10 work. even for your first go. i see you becoming a professional


----------



## Jetster (May 18, 2013)

It's better I think when a mod is done from old reclaimed parts or raw materiel. Anyone can bolt a few expensive parts together


----------



## n0tiert (May 18, 2013)

Jetster said:


> It's better I think when a mod is done from old reclaimed parts or raw materiel. Anyone can bolt a few expensive parts together



hmmmm, i dunno dismantling a 300+ Euro Gfx or 200+ Euro Mainboard may not be for everyone, and u should leave it if u have two left hands , thats for shure 

and if i see mods here fully sponsored or made by companies due cnc machines and showing off, i need to puke that is more like a Product / Sponsor company commercial

Buy it Build it , be proud !


sorry for hijacking thread d1nky


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

Jetster said:


> It's better I think when a mod is done from old reclaimed parts or raw materiel. Anyone can bolt a few expensive parts together



i always vote 1/10 on case mod gallery when people dont do any mods. not even sleeving.

anyone can slap stuff together.


----------



## nleksan (May 18, 2013)

Looks great!  I am not a fan of the "red everywhere" theme (especially the constant red & black builds), but you managed to pull it off pretty well.  
Also, I think that for a first mod, you did something that many "modders" with much more "experience" fail to ever manage: combine your aesthetic vision with not only not compromising cooling system performance but actually improving it!  The fan in the 5.25" bays feeding the HSF in particular should provide a noticeable benefit, so long as the fans on the CPU HSF are relatively similar in specs (RPM first and foremost, but also "subjective" CFM/pressure) as otherwise it can cause some noise and possibly performance issues.  I'm sure that's accounted for, though! 

If I may offer a few suggestions?

SLEEVING:
Next time, if you are going to do the sleeving yourself, do it with paracord.  It can be done heatshrink-less, comes in an unbelievable amount of colors (and patterns) ranging from base tones to pastels to neon to matte/flat tones; there's seriously zero chance you can't find some that you like!  I use Paracord for sleeving now, having used everything from TechFlex to Clean-Cut PET to Bitspower Super-Tight Weave to MDPC-X, and for individually-sleeving a PSU or even just extensions/fan cables/etc, Paracord is pure win.  Also, the matte color as a result of it being an actual fabric material tends to look much better than the plastic based sleeving from other manufacturers, which is often shiny.  Oh, and it provides PERFECT coverage of the wires underneath!  
I make my own custom cables, and I use 16-22AWG wire with either black or white insulation (mostly), and even with "Pure White" Paracord over the black 16AWG wire, it's impossible to see through the paracord!  Another option, if you must use TechFlex, is to first wrap the wire with electrical tape (white tape for light colors, black tape for dark) as it creates a common "base color" through the sleeve and makes it far less visible.
 I do still use Clean-Cut/Tight-Weave PET for some things (like when multiple wires need to be bundled together in one sleeve, Speaker Wiring although I often use TechFlex EMI/RFI-resistant Flexo-Conductive, Nylon Multifilament, or Flexo-Shield woven nickel-plated copper sleeve for speaker wire, and a few other things), MDPC-X for pretty much everything that Paracord can't do (SATA Data, USB Internal, USB External, Keyboard/Mouse wires, Dual-Link DVI-D/HDMI/DisplayPort cables, USB3.0 1-to-2 Cables, Headphone wires, and sometimes the custom PSU Power Cord's I make with the IEC connectors replacing the boring normal ones; however I also use Clean-Cut PET for PSU external Power Cables sometimes), and some unique stuff such as 100% Carbon-Fiber Woven Sleeve, Kevlar/Aramid ultra-tough sleeving (used this on a customer's laptop's power "brick" cables and portable USB device cables), actual woven metal cable (SS, Copper-Zinc Alloy, Nickel-Plated Copper, Chromed Steel, and Aluminum), Insultherm and other heat-resistant wraps (when I rebuilt my 328Ci's M52TuB28 2.8L I6 and went from a high-strung naturally-aspirated engine to a fully-built Lysholm Twin-Screw Supercharged and Intercooled high-boost engine, I went ahead and individually-sleeved my entire wiring harness heatshrink-less and for exposed wiring I used two sleeves, first a layer of Dura-Flex Pro (80mil wall thickness) for protection from piercing and on top of that a layer of either Insultherm, Insultherm Ultraflexx Pro, Thermashield Tube, or Volcano Wrap for 1200-1800F heat-protection. I did the same with coolant hoses which were already replaced with Samco Sport 6-ply Silicone hoses, except I used stuff that prevented 99.8% of radiant heat from being absorbed but allowed the coolant heat to radiate out.

I really recommend making your own cables, as it's inexpensive ($0.05-0.10/ft for 18AWG electrical wire, go for about 100-150ft each of white and black; connectors are $0.50-1.25/ea, pins are available for around a dollar per 5-25 pins, sleeve is available for ~$15-40 per 100ft and Lutro0 now has his own specially-made sleeve that's IMHO better than MDPC-X), and it allows you to make wires that are perfect for exactly what you need and have zero extraneous connectors or wires to hide/tuck-away when all is done, not to mention that you can make them the exact lengths needed.  Also, you know how the SATA in-line cables are such a PITA to hook up, because the distance between them is like 10x greater than the distance between HDD cages?  Well, with the punch-down type SATA power connectors, you can have all your drives hooked up while having absolutely PERFECT lines from the wires with ZERO bunching/bending/bulging (which also means no pressure on the connector; "regular" PSU-supplied SATA power adapters cause stress on the connection point).
Oh, you'll also need:
- Pin Removal Tools $25-40 total (MDPC-X or Lutro0, nothing else is worth anything!)
- Crimper $50-90 (MDPC-X is THE BEST crimper I've ever used, even better than the $650 MOLEX-branded ones; the one Lutro0 sells is extremely close in quality, and is the second best bet; however, DO NOT EVER buy the ones from FrozenCPU/PPC's/etc that cost $15-40, as they are JUNK!)



WATER COOLING
I would look at cases like the Switch 810 or the like, which support 140mm-based radiators natively and have enough room for at least ~40-45mm thick radiators with push-pull fans.  This is because a 420 rad actually has 35.6% more surface area than a 360 rad, and ~1.39% more than a 480 rad!  Even bigger, however, is the USABLE surface area; this is the area of the fins that is "swept" by the blades of the fan, so it's essentially the diameter of the "circle" between the fan hub and the fan frame multiplied by the number of fans.  A 420 radiator is at an advantage already by having ~28-41% more swept area, but when you take into consideration the fact that a 420 is not only bigger than a 480, it has 1/3 fewer fans thereby greatly reducing the number of dead spots in comparison to the 480, you get a radiator that doesn't have just 1.1xx% more usable surface area, but more along the lines of 22.84-29.9% more!
Also, when looking at fans, the ONLY IMPORTANT SPECS are "RPM" and "mmH2O/mmHg" (aka Fan Speed and Static Pressure), with CFM (airflow volume) a distant third.  
Having fans with high static pressure is important for every area of the case, and they're not just for coolers/rads as many people believe.  

I have finally figured out a near-perfect way to find out what fan speed is necessary for what radiator (ALWAYS buy fans based on the radiator, or radiators based on the fans you have/are buying, because if you try to mount some Kingwin 800rpm/52CFM/0.23mmH2O 120x25mm fans on a HWLabs Black Ice GTX it will result in HORRIBLE temps, regardless of push pull; likewise, a Swiftech MCR320-QP slim low-FPI radiator isn't going to benefit nearly as much as the GTX from the use of 6x Delta 120x38 252CFM/61mmH2O fans in push pull).
Essentially, it's: take the FPI of the radiator and multiply by 95, and also by 105.  The numbers you get, that's the RPM range that you will want to look at for a given radiator for the best performance-noise ratio.  


Also, the MCP35X is by far the best pump, notably better than the D5 12v, and it has PWM control not to mention it's like 1/4 the size of the D5 while producing more head pressure and more ACTUAL flow in a loop despite the D5 being advertised as a high flow pump.  The MCP35X (or the MCP35X2 if you want redundancy and crazy power, as in 62ft of pressure head!) have one of the best P-Q graphs I've seen, dealing with pressure loss better than any pump outside the Iwaki RD3x monsters.  I can say this because I've used a quartet of flow-meters (2x Koolance + 2x Aquacomputer) and 8x Temp Sensors (4x Koolance + 4x Aquacomputer) and tested the same loop using: 1x MCP35X, 1x MCP35X2 (2x MCP35X with the Swiftech Dual-Pump Top), 1x D5 12v, 2x D5 12v (with Bitspower and EK dual-D5 setups), and 1x D5 24v (with Koolance 24v controller).  The MCP35X(2) setup(s) provided the best actual flow, beating the D5 "Strong" (24V) by 13GPM (12.9GPM according to the avg of both AC, and 13.1GPM according to avg of both Koolance), and also the best temperature with a delta-T of 0.952C Idle (all 8 sensors read within 0.02% of each other) and 3.881C with both the 3930K 4.87Ghz and 670FTW 1.236v-modded 1426c/7516mem running 100% load via Prime95 x12 and Furmark x4 (all 8 sensors within 0.06C of another).  The D5 12V/24V achieved 0.991C / 1.101C idle and 4.002C / 4.411C fully-loaded. Measured heat added by the pumps was 32.1W for the 12V D5 and 72.8W for the 24V!!! That's like having an extra CPU @ stock speeds to cool!


Anyway, sorry for the long post, I just love seeing "new" modders as your enthusiasm makes me enthusiastic   I hope that I have give at least one good bit of advice in there somewhere, and again congratulations on your work!!!!


----------



## d1nky (May 18, 2013)

^^^ thanks!

yea i get a bit pissy when i see these sponsored monster rigs with gold linings and advertisement everywhere.... to me a computer/rig is simple, something that meets a purpose and looks like a pc. some mods look like theyre made to put in a glass case and stay there, not to get used or touched. not to mention most people cant afford! and a mod should be like making something, like back when you was a kid and put time/effort in to something you done in I.T at school. 

@nleksan im based in the UK and its difficult to source modding stuff you mention, especially when on a tight budget. i spent about £50 on everything, and like you said about tools. i broke 3 pin removal tools. (pulse modding and phobya) 

ive seen the sleeving you mentioned, paracord. if i can find some here, i will use it for my next mod. this stuff tended to melt easy, bunch up (hence the heatshrink on the sata power).

next i will make my own cables, ive learnt that pulling these apart they break often. and i was going to do make the cables all a single colour, with taping them but wanted something with different shades. hence the black. 

temps are great @stock prime for an hour 39*c max. 


_for my first mod, im pretty proud tbh. and TPU and the people here inspired me to do it! thanks!_


----------



## d1nky (May 24, 2013)

ive just found these and wow ive never seen this gpu cooler. and im thinking maybe the cpu heatsink

thoughts?

http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2444&subid=2458#showtab

http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2067&page=1

reckon the red/black and that would be beaauuuutaaeefull in my mod.


----------



## n0tiert (May 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive just found these and wow ive never seen this gpu cooler. and im thinking maybe the cpu heatsink
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> ...



why not go on H100i / H110 ?


----------



## d1nky (May 24, 2013)

I was thinking more on having gpu/cpu heatsink matching and on aesthetics!

I do have a h100i in my wishlist so may do. 

just that heatsink its marriage material lol

its this build that inspired me... but reversed colours

http://www.overclock.net/t/1375229/asus-gtx-670-dcu-ii-with-prolimatech-mk-26


----------



## n0tiert (May 24, 2013)

looks definetly nice, but the the card seems getting too phat then for me......


----------



## Irony (May 25, 2013)

Thats gonna look good.Megahalems will look nice in red


----------



## d1nky (May 25, 2013)

*d1nkys next mod*

been brainstorming some ideas for my next mod.

both rigs are up for sale, work will be full time soon and hopefully ill get the cash together to start it in a couple months.

this time itll be intel as boards have more variety in colours and I want to try it out.

well the theme says it all, any thoughts on other gold related components?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

but but black and gold was my first blingy idea!


----------



## n0tiert (May 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> been brainstorming some ideas for my next mod.
> 
> both rigs are up for sale, work will be full time soon and hopefully ill get the cash together to start it in a couple months.
> 
> ...





de.das.dude said:


> but but black and gold was my first blingy idea!




haha yeeeeahh 

but m8 u need some of this too:






hahaha...... w00t w00t 

seriously about the sleeve , this could be a good match to gold (not to yellow):






http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-small-vanilla-sands-n.17.htm

All Sleeve colors he got:

http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve.htm

and it´s real good stuff !!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 5, 2013)

best put these pics on here!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 14, 2013)

view and rate my case at http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3640.html


----------



## d1nky (Jun 29, 2013)

update to water:


----------



## Vario (Jul 27, 2013)

Get some gold mylar reflective  wrap , usually used for car mods, might lool good


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Get some gold mylar reflective  wrap , usually used for car mods, might lool good



for the black n gold thing, change of plans tbh. i would of if i sold this rig. but atm its getting updated and updated lol


----------



## MrPS3skills (Aug 16, 2013)

*mounting*

How did you mount the acrylic/plexiglass?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

I used glue, at first I tried silicon and it didn't hold.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I used glue, at first I tried silicon and it didn't hold.



Silicon is a cruel mistress. I've used plenty in my time, each and every time except ONCE it failed to hold.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Silicon is a cruel mistress. I've used plenty in my time, each and every time except ONCE it failed to hold.



the jobs I work on, EVERYTHING is held together by silicon LOL

a bit of skirtingboard, silicon. all plastics, silicon. what a tile cracked? replace/apply silicon.

hahaha


----------



## MrPS3skills (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm about to mount my new window and my only concern is it clipping the back of the case so i cant slide the side on and off


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 16, 2013)

is that orange or red


----------



## Irony (Aug 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Silicon is a cruel mistress. I've used plenty in my time, each and every time except ONCE it failed to hold.



I've used silicone alot for non computer related things, it generally needs an incredibly clean surface to adhere to. I always clean the surface with acetone first and it sticks beautifully.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

its red durvelle. the camera wasn't too good.

and mrps3skills, I had the same problem, I had to trim the plastic down until it fitted. its an ever so close fit on the rear chassis part.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its red durvelle. the camera wasn't too good.
> 
> and mrps3skills, I had the same problem, I had to trim the plastic down until it fitted. its an ever so close fit on the rear chassis part.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

Irony said:


> I've used silicone alot for non computer related things, it generally needs an incredibly clean surface to adhere to. I always clean the surface with acetone first and it sticks beautifully.



Generally what works for me is roughing the surface with sandpaper, then priming with acetone and putting the silicon on top, for a good stick.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 16, 2013)

i see a patch of rust 

you need to paint the edges mate


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

that's rust from the angle grinder blade, its used on-site so gets like that.


and btw this mod is R.I.P lol so call it what ya want!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 16, 2013)

lol. why rip?

i started a new one


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

the case is sat in the corner of my room and I got this 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2955535&postcount=24675


----------



## Irony (Aug 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Generally what works for me is roughing the surface with sandpaper, then priming with acetone and putting the silicon on top, for a good stick.



Ya the sanding it makes a huge difference.


----------



## MrPS3skills (Aug 16, 2013)

Any chance you could highlight the bit that you trimmed,im about to do a test with a bit of cardboard thats the same thickness as the acrylic


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> the case is sat in the corner of my room and I got this
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2955535&postcount=24675



ahh yes i forgot about that one. its too hot and humid today. 100% humidity here.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

you need the edge of the plastic to be about 25-27mm from the edge. its in-line with the previous cut out just extended.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 16, 2013)

why did you use silicon over epoxy???


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

that's superglue on there... I didn't have any resin around. 

whats with the 100 questions LOL


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that's superglue on there... I didn't have any resin around.
> 
> whats with the 100 questions LOL



*slaps back of your head*
SPIT IT OUT! we know you are guilty and we know you know something!!!


----------



## MrPS3skills (Aug 16, 2013)

im using Velcro...


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> *slaps back of your bum*
> SPIT IT OUT! we know you are guilty and we know you know something!!!



brings back memories man!! 

(haha I edited so I diverted attention away from me!)


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 16, 2013)

what happend to the bling bling mod ? just seen the 2nd build


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

I was going to do that black/gold if I sold the mod. but the buyer was a joke!

if I ever get around to selling this one or next year when I build my first intel rig it will be the bling bling mod.

and ill know how to set up a decent lewp so itll be better!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> brings back memories man!!
> 
> (haha I edited so I diverted attention away from me!)



i know


----------



## jgunning (Aug 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8756/20130517160732.jpg
> 
> you cant see it but the glue stripped some of the paint near the cstrip molding. ive got to do a few touch ups. im still waiting on the perspex.
> 
> ...



That looks great!! Nice job!


----------

